# which kit is better porsche(brembo) or willwood



## 1.916vturbo (Oct 20, 2002)

it's time to upgrade the brakes. so far the willwood from rpi is the lightest and i like the 13" 2 peice rotor. but which systme is the "better" one? thanx in advanced.


----------



## davreid (Jul 28, 2001)

*Re: which kit is better porsche(brembo) or willwood (1.916vturbo)*

I vote Brembo


----------



## whodeani (Mar 12, 2002)

*Re: which kit is better porsche(brembo) or willwood (davreid)*

I'd go with Porshe... just my .02 cents http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ChrisG (Jun 4, 2000)

*Re: which kit is better porsche(brembo) or willwood (whodeani)*

most porsche kits use Brembo units and stamp there name on them.


----------



## gizo (Jul 9, 2002)

*Re: which kit is better porsche(brembo) or willwood (ChrisG)*

do you have to change out the master cylinder and slave cylinder for these big brake conversions?


----------



## a2gtinut (Dec 2, 1999)

*Re: which kit is better porsche(brembo) or willwood (gizo)*

one more thing, wilwood calipers do not have dust shields and you will have to rebuild them regularly.
Posrche/brembo are designed for street use=dust, water = minimal maintance.


----------



## ECS Tuning-Tom (Oct 2, 2001)

*Re: which kit is better porsche(brembo) or willwood (gizo)*

quote:[HR][/HR]do you have to change out the master cylinder and slave cylinder for these big brake conversions?[HR][/HR]​If you are talking about our kit....there is no need to change any part of the brake hydraulic system. Not sure about other companies kits.


----------



## ECS Tuning-Tom (Oct 2, 2001)

*Re: which kit is better porsche(brembo) or willwood (a2gtinut)*

quote:[HR][/HR]one more thing, wilwood calipers do not have dust shields and you will have to rebuild them regularly.
Posrche/brembo are designed for street use=dust, water = minimal maintance.
[HR][/HR]​Good point...Thanks!


----------



## drader (Apr 3, 2000)

*Re: which kit is better porsche(brembo) or willwood (ECS Tuning-Tom)*

quote:[HR][/HR]one more thing, wilwood calipers do not have dust shields and you will have to rebuild them regularly.
[HR][/HR]​M Y T H ! 
So how many Wilwood calipers have you rebuilt? None? Me neither, and I own them. Neither has my friend who's had the same calipers on two different cars over 5 years, and he bought them used. They rule, and they are only $100 each.


----------



## 02GTI-VR6 (Dec 5, 2001)

*Re: which kit is better porsche(brembo) or willwood (drader)*

For one you cant get any comparable Porche brakes for the price of the Wilwoods. Only Porches kit you can get for less than the Wilwood kit use TT rotors which cant compare in weight or heat dissipation to the 13" 1.5" two peice aluminum hat rotors the wilwood kit uses. Those that use the Porsche turbo calipers have clearance issues and cost even more.
I think the question is what do you want and need. If want a four piston big brake kit with lightweight 13" rotors the Wilwood kit is the best thing out for the money (dont mind the nonsenese about frequent rebuilds, even if it were true you ever priced WIlwood calipers and parts, dirt cheap compared to Porche. The local UPsolute rep and many others use the wilwood calipers and have yet a complaint. stop slandering Wilwood calipers, they are perfectly streetable and wilwood themselves make complete kits using these calipers for street driven honda's, mustangs and F bodies)). Only thing that might compare for the money is the yet to be released 13" rotor/boxster caliper kit from ECS which right now we dont know what it cost. If money is no object yeah there are bigger and better porche based kits out (using Turbo S parts).


----------



## drli (Jan 15, 2002)

*Re: which kit is better porsche(brembo) or willwood (02GTI-VR6)*

quote:[HR][/HR]For one you cant get any comparable Porche brakes for the price of the Wilwoods. [HR][/HR]​I believe in Wilwood all the way. Besides, there is no advantage in the stopping power between the other kits either....


----------



## WindnWar (Jan 25, 2002)

*Re: which kit is better porsche(brembo) or willwood (drli)*

I'm curious if the Wilwood calipers from RPI's 11 inch kit can mount to the TT carriers? Anyone have any idea? I'd like to do a brake upgrade and get better calipers too instead of just the TT upgrade, yet have it fit under the stock 16" BBS wheels that came with my Wolfsburg.
Any help or sources for carriers that will do the job would be appreciated. 
Thanks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Mk2enthusiast (Oct 14, 2001)

*Re: which kit is better porsche(brembo) or willwood (1.916vturbo)*

Porsche brakes are forged with holes in the rotors, so they're not technically cross-drilled, this is one reason they're know for their superiority et al.
quote:[HR][/HR]Posrche/brembo are designed for street use=dust, water = minimal maintance.[HR][/HR]​Wilwood brakes are sick though...its all about the caaaaassssshhhh.


----------



## itzmechih (Jul 13, 2000)

*Re: which kit is better porsche(brembo) or willwood (WindnWar)*

Here is the pic of the RPI Wilwood brakes using the TT rotors.... great stoping power.. and the best thing is it fits under my OEM stock 16' (with a little shaving).
Itzmechih


----------



## 02GTI-VR6 (Dec 5, 2001)

*Re: which kit is better porsche(brembo) or willwood (Mk2enthusiast)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Porsche brakes are forged with holes in the rotors, so they're not technically cross-drilled, this is one reason they're know for their superiority et al.
[HR][/HR]​Most VW porche brake upgrades dont use the Porsche rotors and the ones that do cost an arm and leg.


----------



## AxeAngel (Mar 28, 2001)

*Re: which kit is better porsche(brembo) or willwood (02GTI-VR6)*

whats a comparable wilwood kit to the porsche boxster brake upgrade.
whats the cost and where can i get it?
also wilwood only has a 11 and 13" brake upgrade.
what would be the closes to the 12.3" porsche upgrade.
and would the 13" upgrade fit under 5spoke tt's?


[Modified by AxeAngel, 10:48 PM 12-6-2002]


----------



## 02GTI-VR6 (Dec 5, 2001)

*Re: which kit is better porsche(brembo) or willwood (AxeAngel)*

quote:[HR][/HR]whats a comparable wilwood kit to the porsche boxster brake upgrade.
whats the cost and where can i get it? [HR][/HR]​Only one simular is the TT/Wilwood combo. Dont know who makes neccessary brackets and lines but I would check RPI or Momentum. There Wilwood 11" kit cost $800 so I'd imagine the difference would be the difference between the cost of oe 11" and 12.3" TT rotors. Whatever it cost will be simular to the TT/boxster upgrade. I like the Boxster/TT upgrade better between those two for the coolness factor.
quote:[HR][/HR]
also wilwood only has a 11 and 13" brake upgrade.[HR][/HR]​Thats what RPI puts together. I'm sure if somebody wanted to they could do anythng in between. They are using off the shelf parts except the brake line and mounting brackets. They might be doing custom hats to fit the 13" rotors.
quote:[HR][/HR]
what would be the closes to the 12.3" porsche upgrade.[HR][/HR]​Any upgrade with TT rotors and 4 piston calipers. For the 12.3 Porche upgrade might as well stick with well the Porche 12.3 upgrade. The reason I like the 13" wilwood upgrade is because no one makes anything comparable for the money.
quote:[HR][/HR]
and would the 13" upgrade fit under 5spoke tt's? [HR][/HR]​RPI says minimum wheel size is 17" but you never know if you dont call and ask. If they dont fit a spacer might make them fit. ECS says its upcoming 13" kit will clear factory 17" wheels.


----------



## AxeAngel (Mar 28, 2001)

*Re: which kit is better porsche(brembo) or willwood (02GTI-VR6)*

thanks bro








ive sourced a used stage II porsche kit for my budget ~ 700$


----------



## EVLG35 (Jun 30, 2000)

*Re: which kit is better porsche(brembo) or willwood (WindnWar)*

That's a good point, I did the TT upgrade on my Corrado right before I did my S/C and I'm stoked about having 12.3" pizza pans for brakes--I can no longer fit any rim under a 17"







it hurts











[Modified by TeutonicVR6SC, 2:16 PM 12-7-2002]


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

*Re: which kit is better porsche(brembo) or willwood (TeutonicVR6SC)*

ill throw in some data.
Ive been running the wilwood kit for 3 years on a DAILY driver in Milwaukee wisconsin.(salt/snow).
NEVER even changed the pads. Still stop rock solid.
the rebuilding is a myth. If they break, they are 100$.
BUT dont be duped by RPI. http://www.momentummotor.com sells the kit for like 500$. rpi is a rip off.


----------



## GTI2lo (Dec 19, 1999)

*Re: which kit is better porsche(brembo) or willwood (speed51133!)*

But only Rpi has the 13" kit. The 11" kit uses brembo rotors crossdrilled, pads, customs cnc carriers, lines, fluid(motul 5.1) and the calpers. for $695 you can' go wrong. Best mod I've done besides the turbo.


----------



## TurboJewS4 (Nov 22, 2002)

*How about a BIRA brake system? they use porsche calipers and are less $$*

One other alternative is using a BIRA brake system. If you're not afraid of a little DIY action. I'm gonna get their Bira System 1 brakes for my Audi S4. That system uses Boxster calipers and A8 rotors for a great improvment http://www.bira.org/ They use TT rotors on the Golv IV system 1 brakes http://www.bira.org/members/dk.html


----------



## 02GTI-VR6 (Dec 5, 2001)

*Re: How about a BIRA brake system? they use porsche calipers and are less $$ (TurboJewS4)*

quote:[HR][/HR]One other alternative is using a BIRA brake system. If you're not afraid of a little DIY action. I'm gonna get their Bira System 1 brakes for my Audi S4. That system uses Boxster calipers and A8 rotors for a great improvment http://www.bira.org/</a> They use TT rotors on the Golv IV system 1 brakes <A HREF="http://www.bira.org/members/dk.html" TARGET="_blank">http://www.bira.org/members/dk.html [HR][/HR]​BIRA porsche/TT, ECS stage II, Evolutions Level III and 12.3" Porsche upgrade are all the same thing.


[Modified by 02GTI-VR6, 11:37 AM 12-9-2002]


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

*Re: which kit is better porsche(brembo) or willwood (GTI2lo)*

quote:[HR][/HR]But only Rpi has the 13" kit. The 11" kit uses brembo rotors crossdrilled, pads, customs cnc carriers, lines, fluid(motul 5.1) and the calpers. for $695 you can' go wrong. Best mod I've done besides the turbo.[HR][/HR]​the 13in kit costs arouund 1300$ US, and the 11in kit costs like 800$ US.
momentum has the 11in kit for like 500$.


----------



## Todd_hyperformance (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: which kit is better porsche(brembo) or willwood (02GTI-VR6)*

quote:[HR][/HR]For one you cant get any comparable Porche brakes for the price of the Wilwoods. Only Porches kit you can get for less than the Wilwood kit use TT rotors which cant compare in weight or heat dissipation to the * 13" 1.5" two peice* aluminum hat rotors the wilwood kit uses. Those that use the Porsche turbo calipers have clearance issues and cost even more.[HR][/HR]​just thought I would let you know that the RPI kit isn't 13 x 1.5. The rotors measure 12.9 x 1.25


----------



## ECS Tuning-Tom (Oct 2, 2001)

*Re: which kit is better porsche(brembo) or willwood (Todd_hyperformance)*

quote:[HR][/HR]
just thought I would let you know that the RPI kit isn't 13 x 1.5. The rotors measure 12.9 x 1.25[HR][/HR]​Interesting, can someone confirm this?
The website says 13"x1.5" thick
Thanks in advance http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Todd_hyperformance (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: which kit is better porsche(brembo) or willwood (ECS Tuning-Tom)*

we developed and originally did the manufacturing of that system for RPI. I'm not criticizing the system, just trying to clear up some misinformation


[Modified by Todd_hyperformance, 6:10 PM 12-11-2002]


----------



## TyrolSport (Mar 4, 1999)

*Re: which kit is better porsche(brembo) or willwood (Todd_hyperformance)*

With the size of these braking systems, you would think everybody with a VW had 400hp to the wheels and was road racing regularly.


----------



## 02GTI-VR6 (Dec 5, 2001)

*Re: which kit is better porsche(brembo) or willwood (Todd_hyperformance)*

quote:[HR][/HR]
just thought I would let you know that the RPI kit isn't 13 x 1.5. The rotors measure 12.9 x 1.25[HR][/HR]​Okay you cant get a *comparable* Porsche upgrade to the 12.9 x 1.25" RPI Wilwood kit for less still. More specifically you cant get a Porsche upgrade with simular size aluminum hat rotors for less. TT rotors dont compare in weight or size and any other Porsche upgrade cost at least $1600+ so far. Funny someone is eager to find out about RPI's kit but bypassed certain questions about their new kit that should be out any time now. I dont care who makes what kit, I just want to see all my options now before I just buy whats out now.




[Modified by 02GTI-VR6, 11:02 AM 12-12-2002]


----------



## drader (Apr 3, 2000)

*Re: which kit is better porsche(brembo) or willwood (Todd_hyperformance)*

quote:[HR][/HR]
just thought I would let you know that the RPI kit isn't 13 x 1.5. The rotors measure 12.9 x 1.25[HR][/HR]​It's the typical Canuck exchange rate.


----------



## GTI451 (Oct 4, 2001)

*Re: which kit is better porsche(brembo) or willwood (TeutonicVR6SC)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I'm stoked about having 12.3" pizza pans for brakes--I can no longer fit any rim under a 17"







it hurts







[HR][/HR]​Uh oh... Why did I think these were aight with a 16"? If these won't cut it is the 11" wilwood the only option?


----------



## drli (Jan 15, 2002)

*Re: which kit is better porsche(brembo) or willwood (Mk2enthusiast)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Porsche brakes are forged with holes in the rotors, so they're not technically cross-drilled, this is one reason they're know for their superiority et al.
[HR][/HR]​The Wilwood rotors that come with the RPI 13" kit, look as if they are cast with the holes and slots. When looking inside the vents from the edge, the holes dont show signs of being post-drilled (burs).


[Modified by drli, 11:10 PM 12-17-2002]


----------



## sanctified (Feb 19, 2001)

*Re: which kit is better porsche(brembo) or willwood (drli)*

i absolutely love my wilwoods. One of the best things i've done to my car by far, and I saved a pretty penny!


----------



## Todd_hyperformance (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: which kit is better porsche(brembo) or willwood (drli)*

quote:[HR][/HR]
The Wilwood rotors are the same.... Forged with holes and slots.[HR][/HR]​Porsche rotors aren't forged, they are cast, significant difference. 
Wilwood rotors are not cast or forged with holes or slots, the holes and slots are machined they same way pretty well everybody else does.


----------



## Crash6 (Sep 28, 2001)

*Re: which kit is better porsche(brembo) or willwood (tyrolkid)*

quote:[HR][/HR]With the size of these braking systems, you would think everybody with a VW had 400hp to the wheels and was road racing regularly.







[HR][/HR]​*snicker, snicker*


----------



## dbottles (Aug 15, 2002)

*Re: which kit is better porsche(brembo) or willwood (tyrolkid)*

With the size of these braking systems, you would think everybody with a VW had 400hp to the wheels and was road racing regularly. 
Yep kinda funny to me too. Heck the factory VW Golf F2 Kit car built for the World Rally Championship only had aprox 295mm (11.5") rotors. They used AP calipers mostly. 
I had wilwood superlights with 280mm stock Saab 900 rotors not drilled or sloted with ds-11 pads on my last car a full SCCA Open Class Mazda 323GTX running 21 PSI of boost and I never managed to make those fade even with lots of left foot braking. 
The systems these people are talking about must be incredible cause they are certanly over kill. Heck overkill is fun though








Derek


----------



## 02GTI-VR6 (Dec 5, 2001)

*Re: which kit is better porsche(brembo) or willwood (dbottles)*

Do rally cars have any choice with rally size tires available? We want looks too that what it boils down to.


----------



## dbottles (Aug 15, 2002)

*Re: which kit is better porsche(brembo) or willwood (02GTI-VR6)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Do rally cars have any choice with rally size tires available? We want looks too that what it boils down to.[HR][/HR]​The overall tire diamiter is limited to 65 cm. As rally cars want some sidewall that makes gravel tires 15" for most teams, some have used 16". 
Overkill and Good looks are fine with me, I hate seeing Hondas with 18" or larger wheels and little microscopic brakes. 
I just want readers to understand they can make a good perfoming system for less money if they can not afford these kits. 
Derek


----------



## GiantLogie (Oct 6, 2002)

*Re: which kit is better porsche(brembo) or willwood (dbottles)*

how would you go about doing that?


----------



## a2racer (Jul 8, 2002)

*Re: which kit is better porsche(brembo) or willwood (Crash6)*

Big brakes look cool.
FYI, the scca won't let us do brake upgrades for ITB class.
I run my 86 Golf and 84 GTI at open track events with stock brakes with rear drums and have no brake problems.All the fast and furius guys with gonzo brakes and big wheel and tire combo's are allways under their cars bleeding the brakes and changing pads.
Just my $.02


----------



## danny_16v (Jan 24, 2002)

*Re: which kit is better porsche(brembo) or willwood (Todd_hyperformance)*

quote:[HR][/HR]
The Wilwood rotors are the same.... Forged with holes and slots.
Porsche rotors aren't forged, they are cast, significant difference. 
Wilwood rotors are not cast or forged with holes or slots, the holes and slots are machined they same way pretty well everybody else does.[HR][/HR]​Then theyre are the Ceramic rotors that is cost a couple grand as an option to Porsche Turbos and come Standard on the new GT2.


----------



## danny_16v (Jan 24, 2002)

*Re: which kit is better porsche(brembo) or willwood (02GTI-VR6)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Do rally cars have any choice with rally size tires available? We want looks too that what it boils down to.[HR][/HR]​When rally cars run in tarmac they use 18" wheels. But Im talking about WRC rally cars


----------



## Tybolltt (Sep 13, 2001)

*Re: which kit is better porsche(brembo) or willwood (AxeAngel)*

How much is the willwood 11.3inch kit?
The 12.3 kid?


----------



## awwsheeet (May 17, 2001)

*Re: How about a BIRA brake system? they use porsche calipers and are less $$ (02GTI-VR6)*

price and fitment got me these


----------



## atlasfields (Nov 19, 2002)

*Re: How about a BIRA brake system? they use porsche calipers and are less $$ (awwsheeet)*

I am going to go the Stage III kit from ECS. Overkill?? Maybe, but why not?


----------



## GTiandrewK (Jan 12, 2003)

*Re: How about a BIRA brake system? they use porsche calipers and are less $$ (atlasfields)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I am going to go the Stage III kit from ECS. Overkill?? Maybe, but why not?







[HR][/HR]​reading your sig, I don't see the power that commands that much of braking power.
bhp.....brake horse power. Usually 3:1 or 4:1 brake to hp ratio is what is called ideal braking power. But that just is waste of money IMO.
Save your money for more power perhaps? or go with reasonable set up?
$1800 for brake system upgrade for sake of looks? Well, if thats fine for you then I should shut up but........anyway....I will just shut up now.


----------



## atlasfields (Nov 19, 2002)

*Re: How about a BIRA brake system? they use porsche calipers and are less $$ (GTiandrewK)*

Well brother, here is my thoughts. A car has to handle well, stop fast and provide traction before the major HP/Tq upgrades can begin. I am laying the groundwork, first with suspension, then brakes, then transmission and finally with a stage 3(?) supercharger from Z. Hence the stage three, Porsche brakes. With 300 Hp are they still overkill...maybe and maybe Boxer brakes would be okay with that moderate level of Hp, but why not spend a few more $$$ and get two piece brakes and real (sic) cross drilled rotors.
And if I may add this one thing. I LOVE going fast, but stopping and turning are always better. lol. I see so may people building up their cars with one bolt-on or another with total disregard or even a vision to what the final product is going to be. Like high HP and stock brakes or a chip and a strut bar, etc.
Just my thoughts and in no way a flame reply.


----------

